# Món bánh tráng có khiến tăng cân như lời đồn?



## rvxbinhphuoc (28/7/21)

Món bánh tráng có khiến tăng cân như lời đồn? Sở dĩ món bánh này có tên gọi là bánh tráng vì trong công đoạn làm, người ta phải tráng thật mỏng một dung dịch gọi là Cân phân tích 2 số lẻ hồ tinh bột, sau đó đem phơi khô để tạo thành những “tấm lá” hình tròn và mỏng. Bánh tráng còn được biết đến với những tên gọi khác nhau tuy vào từng vùng miền như bánh đa, bánh chả, bánh khô,… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thành phần chủ yếu trong bánh tráng cơ bản là bột gạo và nước. Ngoài ra nhiều nơi còn thêm một chút bột sắn vào để giá cân phân tích bánh tráng sau khi bị thấm nước sẽ không bở ra mà có độ dai nhất định. Bánh tráng không có thành phần dinh dưỡng đa dạng và lượng calo cũng không cao. Tuy nhiên không ai chỉ ăn mỗi bánh tráng cả. Những biến tấu với nguyên liệu chính là bánh tráng như bánh tráng trộn hay bánh tráng nướng mới chính là những món ăn mà chúng ta cần quan tâm đến hàm lượng dưỡng chất. Bánh tráng bao nhiêu calo là câu hỏi nhiều người quan tâm đến món ăn vặt này vì calo có ảnh hưởng lớn đến việc tăng giảm cân. Muốn biết ăn bánh tráng có mập không cần phải xem xét mức calo của hai món ăn này. Bánh tráng trộn Bánh tráng trộn là bánh tráng được cắt thành miếng vừa ăn, sau đó trộn thêm với nhiều loại nguyên liệu và gia vị khác nhau. Món ăn vặt này rất phổ biến và trở thành món “tủ” của nhiều người, đặc biệt là giới trẻ. Hàm lượng dinh dưỡng và mức năng lượng sẽ phụ thuộc vào công thức trộn bánh tráng. Ví dụ một loại bánh tráng trộn nổi tiếng Sài Gòn. Loại này có các nguyên liệu truyền thống như trứng cút, xoài xanh, ruốc heo, bò khô, gia vị,… Bảng dinh dưỡng của món ăn này như sau (tính trong 100 gram): - Calories: 260 – 280 - Protein: 7,7 gram - Tinh bột: 28,6 gram - Chất xơ: 1,5 gram - Chất béo: 13,9 gram Bánh tráng nướng Với món bánh tráng nướng, các nguyên liệu như trứng, tôm khô, pate, sốt,… Được phết lên bánh tráng. Khi ăn sẽ nướng trên bếp than. Calories trong bánh tráng nướng khá cao. 1 chiếc bánh tráng nướng khoảng 150 gram chứa đến hơn 300 calories. Lượng calo này tương đương với 1 bát cơm đã kèm thức ăn. Ăn bánh tráng có mập không? Ăn bánh tráng có mập khi chế biến cùng các nguyên liệu khác như bò khô, trứng, tôm, phô mai, pate, ... Trong các nguyên liệu này có nhiều chất và nhiều calo. Chính vì thế khi ăn nhiều bánh tráng không những không giúp giảm cân mà còn có thể làm tăng cân. Bánh tráng không phải là một bữa ăn phụ lành mạnh bạn nhé! Món ăn này không có hàm lượng các chất dinh dưỡng cân bằng, trong khi lượng calo lại cao. Nếu bạn đang trong chế độ giảm cân thì tốt nhất không nên ăn vặt bằng bánh tráng trộn hoặc bánh tráng nướng. Nếu Cân phân tích 4 số lẻcó ăn bánh tráng, bạn nên sử dụng loại cơ bản, không thêm các loại nguyên liệu và gia vị phức tạp. Bánh tráng nên dùng để cuốn gỏi hoặc salad. Các gymer muốn giữ gìn vóc dáng cũng nên hạn chế ăn vặt bằng bánh tráng nhé. Thông thường loại đồ ăn này khá mặn, không tốt cho sức khỏe và không được đảm bảo vệ sinh. Một số tác hại của việc ăn bánh tráng nướng quá thường xuyên: Nạp quá nhiều muối vào trong cơ thể. Nhiều calo nhưng dưỡng chất tốt, lành mạnh lại không có nhiều Mất vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm Khiến bạn tăng cân


----------

